# GOOOOOOOOOO 1/12 on-road



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hello all:looks like 1/12th onroad has made a very good comeback over the last few years.i would like to know who offers either a full kit or coversion kit for 1/12th onroad?finally if anyone races this class your opinions on it would be great.thanks and have a great day :wave:


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

B-man,

There are quite a few companies that offer full kits and conversions. You can find full kits from Associated, CRC, Yokomo, SpeedMerchant, Corally, and CEFX. Only a few conversions come to mind from BMI, PRC Quad12, Hara AH12 Hammer. I'm sure there are more that I'm forgetting.

As for my opinion on the class. It's the most fun I've had racing R/C in a long time. I just made the switch this year from touring car to 1/12 and I have no desire to go back. Compared to touring, the cars are easier to work on, less expensive, and easier to setup. With 1/12 scale, I don't feel like I'm always chasing a different setup. You can't go wrong with this class.


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

Ditto on what David has said above. 1/12th scale is (in my opinion) the best, most fun & competitive on-road class you can run. Easier on motors & batteries, extremely fast & responsive to drive, parts/tires are less expensive, plus they look wicked-cool!

Once you get used to driving 1/12th, it will automatically make you a better driver in any other class.

Did I mention they are hella-fun to drive!? :thumbsup: 

My .02 worth.


----------



## bean's my hero (Oct 3, 2001)

Now if only Mucho raced 1/12th scale:freak: ..................


----------



## MuchoMadness (Feb 11, 2003)

bean's my hero said:


> Now if only Mucho raced 1/12th scale:freak: ..................


I was waiting for that one. Couldn't see that comin'.  
That's what I always liked best about "The Gate"........not the the great track, the great competition, not the exceptional announcing.......but the cunning wit & the extreme sarcasm. Perfect! 

Hope everbody has fun Tues. night!

-JM 
:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Conversion Kit*

Please don't forget that IRS has a 1/12 onroad conversion kit called the Rug Rat.


----------

